# can corals live in T8 lighting?



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

I know that everyone says use at least a T-5, but in a 10 gallon would some Corals live in a T8 ( standard aquarium lighting)? Main reason why im asking this, is cause the live rock i bought, had some coral on it, and they gave it free... im in no mood of being a Coral murderer, so i was just wondering. ( My Goal was a FOWLR, but they just gave me a free coral, so i said, why not...)


----------



## fishysrfun (Jul 25, 2012)

Hadstuff said:


> I know that everyone says use at least a T-5, but in a 10 gallon would some Corals live in a T8 ( standard aquarium lighting)? Main reason why im asking this, is cause the live rock i bought, had some coral on it, and they gave it free... im in no mood of being a Coral murderer, so i was just wondering. ( My Goal was a FOWLR, but they just gave me a free coral, so i said, why not...)


Im no expert but the first question people will be asking is what kind of coral?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I am moving this thread to the saltwater section, where it will get more responses.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

It may survive, but it will not thrive. Its the wrong kind of lighting. And i'ma guess that the bulb is in the 4k to 5k range.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

its the waving hand Xenia, its been almost 2 weeks now, and heres a before and after pic of it.


----------



## Hadstuff (Jul 16, 2012)

as you can see, its grown at least an inch in only 2 weeks... it also moved lower down the rock to avoid the lighting?!?!?


----------

